# TiVoPlayList v0.64 Available



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

The newest version v0.64 of TiVoPlayList is now available for download at:
http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org

Some new features since the last release include:
- Auto download rules to transfer shows to your PC automatically
- User configurable default filenaming and save path
- Ability to create MetaData files compatible with pyTivo
- Ability to execute post-download commands such as tivodecode, comskip, and/or various convert/transode programs

This release probably has the largest change list of any previous release. I never expect specific issues, but I do anticipate some problems and more feedback then ever before. Let's hear it!!!


----------



## muerte33 (Jul 4, 2008)

How do you setup the decode statement in the autodl section?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Go to the 'Common Questions' page at the TiVoPlayList website and look at the Readme instructions.

I have included the 2 batch files from the examples in the Utilities folder of the program download archives.


----------



## muerte33 (Jul 4, 2008)

I see, said the blind man to the deaf dog on the telephone!

Thanks very much!


----------



## muerte33 (Jul 4, 2008)

@echo off
rem *** tivodecode method
rem *** place this file (decode1.bat) in the '\Program Files\TiVoPlayList' folder
rem *** place the following command in TiVoPlayList to execute after dl completes
rem ***
rem ***
rem "{AppPath}\decode1.bat" "*.*" "*.mpg" {MAK}
rem ***
rem ***
rem *** check path of command below
@echo on
"c:\tivo\tivodecode.exe" -m &#37;3 -o %2 %1
del %1
ren "%~1.txt" "%~nx2.txt"


You have to admit that at first glance the line that says
del %1
kind of scares you because you are sending it *.*


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL, I see what you mean, but the *.* is actually replaced in TiVoPlayList with the name of the .tivo save file and that is passed to the batch file as &#37;1. It definately works as is, but perhaps I should use something like {SavePath}\{SaveName}.{SaveExt} instead of *.* in the future.

Of course for anyone keeping score, the first line actually being executed converts the .tivo file to to a .mpg, the second command deletes the .tivo file and the last line converts the metadata file .tivo.txt to .mpg.txt.

Be creative with it, you can move files, convert to iPod or PSP or other formats, etc, etc.


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

dcahoe said:


> I do anticipate some problems and more feedback then ever before. Let's hear it!!!


Just want to say "thanks" for maintaining this software. I gave up on TivoDesktop long ago and much prefer TPL!!!


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't install this! I keep getting a message that my files are out of date. I click OK to restart... and the same thing over and over again... I see in the dialog box that setup "seems" to be trying to install "shlwapi.dll".
Help please...


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

If you get an install error, its probably from a different version of wininet.dll or shlwapi.dll that you have on your system. 

You can change the version number in the setup.lst. Find wininet.dll or shlwapi.dll (usually in your \Windows\System32 folder) and right-click on it and choose Properties then choose the Version tab at the top and and make a note of the 'File version' (I believe you can even right-click and copy to clipboard).

Then open the setup.lst in the TiVoPlayList installation folder and edit the appropriate line (see below) for the file giving you trouble and change the value after the last comma to the File Version you found above.

[email protected],$(WinSysPath),,$(Shared),4/14/08 4:42:06 AM,474112,6.0.2900.5512
[email protected],$(WinSysPath),,$(Shared),8/13/07 5:54:10 PM,818688,7.0.5730.13

For example, if your wininet.dll version is 6.0.2600.0, instead of 7.0.5730.13 then change it accordingly.

Sorry for the trouble, but this is a pretty old version of Microsoft's 'Package & Deployment' program I'm using to make the install files. It has more and more trouble these days. I need to look into a new install package program.


----------



## muerte33 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes this is wonderful!
It gives us the ability to fully automate the processing of the tivo file via:
tivodecode
comskip
comcut or comclean
ffmpeg or mencoder

Thanks very much!


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

> I need to look into a new install package program.


Mihov NSIS Helper

I haven't used it, but Mark Gibbs of _Network World_ magazine recommended it. (Article). Just a suggestion.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

msmart said:


> Mihov NSIS Helper
> 
> I haven't used it, but Mark Gibbs of _Network World_ magazine recommended it. (Article). Just a suggestion.


Thanks msmart. I looked it over and it looks promising, perhaps I'll try it in the future.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> ......... I need to look into a new install package program.


Take at look at Inno Setup and ISTool script editor tool for it. Download the "Quick Start Package" for easy installation of both programs. I use this for TVAP and it is solid and full featured -- and free.

And thanks for your work on TivoPlaylist!


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,
Thank you for your work on this....sorry to bother you but i cannot install V0.64.

When i double click on the setup.ext file I get...
"Setup cannot find C:\Temp\_AZTMP4_\Setup.LS"

I appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

slimjim867 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your work on this....sorry to bother you but i cannot install V0.64.
> 
> When i double click on the setup.ext file I get...
> "Setup cannot find C:\Temp\_AZTMP4_\Setup.LS"


You need to unzip the 3 files (setup.exe, setup.lst and TiVoPlayList.cab) into the same folder and then run setup.exe from that folder.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone who has downloaded v0.64 (or v0.64a) in the past few weeks might want to download v0.64b from here:

http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org

If you go to to archived files and download only 'TiVoPlayList_v064b.zip', you can just extract the .exe and replace the one in your '\Program Files\TiVoPlayList' folder.

This fixes some large file download issues and an error if you did not define a command to run after downloads complete.

Thanks.


----------



## nestes (Oct 4, 2004)

Looks like the FTP links are down.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

nestes has reported via PM that it worked for him using a different ftp client.

I guess if anyone is having download problems using their web browser, try the command line ftp client or some other ftp client. Make sure 'anonymous' login is selected.

Downloads through IE6 and IE7 have always worked for me.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't seem to access this FTP site with any of the methods I have attempted. Is it still up?


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

It wasn't working for me, either. Is it hosted anywhere else?


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll check this utility out when I get home tonight... _IF_ I can download it, I'll copy it to my webserver and mirror it


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks to be back and functional now.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

working just fine for me... I will still mirror it... and *Dcahoe* feel free to contact me if you want me to set you up a FTP login to upload new versions for mirroring.

FYI to downloaders.. I am migrating my web server to a new rackmount unit over the next week. service outages will be kept to a minimum, but exact time frames are unknown

http://southcross.no-ip.info/TiVo/TiVoPlayList/Setup_TiVoPlayList_v064b.zip
**server, and all my machines, run active AV software


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

jbell73 said:


> Looks to be back and functional now.


Thanks, I got it and it's up and running 

Thanks all!!! (especially the author, of course)


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Take at look at Inno Setup and ISTool script editor tool for it.


Thanks dlfl and msmart for the suggestions. I looked at both and decided to give Inno Setup a try.

A new version TiVoPlayList v0.65 is now available for download and it now has a new install program that is hopefully better than previous versions.


----------



## pbelcomp (Sep 19, 2005)

I have not been able to download v0.65.

I can get to tivoplaylist.dyndns.org/ just fine, but the link to -> Download Full Install of TiVoPlayList v0.65 here <- just times out.

I have tried both IE7 & FF3 in addition to Filezilla FTP client.

I was able to get the old version with no problem from southcross.no-ip.info/TiVo/Ti...List_v064b.zip

Any suggestions?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Same issue here.

I would gladly mirror it too.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm.... forgot to re-upload the files to my updated (again ) webserver

http://southcross.no-ip.info/TiVo/TiVoPlayList/Setup_TiVoPlayList_v0.65.exe


----------



## pbelcomp (Sep 19, 2005)

Southcross said:


> hmmm.... forgot to re-upload the files to my updated (again ) webserver


Thank you.

Also thank you *dcahoe* for a great program!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

If I browse directly to the URL link given in the first post of this thread, it goes directly there.

I'm too lazy to remember or save such links so I just Google "TiVoPlayList". However if I try to go to the same site by clicking on the Google search result, I get a Google page warning me that this site (the very same URL given in the first post of this thread) has been guilty of downloading malware and it won't take me there. The correct URL is listed in the Google message but NOT as a link. If you insist on getting there you have to cut the link from the Google message and paste it into your browser address.

So is Google correctly protecting me? Or is it just being a nuisance? If it's just being a nuisance, does anyone know how to turn this "feature" off (and still use Google) ?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been getting those same warnings from OpenDNS.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Just discovered there is a newer thread on TiVoPlayList in the Coffee House forum. However it's the same link so the Google problem remains.

(Would be nice to keep all this in one forum  -- but I'm not complaining -- great program!)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Go to the website and then add it to your "favorites" menu.
You'll never have to search for it again.


----------

